# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  السُـدّي ... هل هو شيعي ؟؟

## محمود عليوات

المشهورون ب : السُدّي ثلاثة :

1.الكبير 

الإمام المفسر أبو محمد إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي كريمة السُدّي القرشي ، صاحب التفسير.
تابعي ، حجازي الأصل ، سكن الكوفة.
حدث عن أنس بن مالك ، وابن عباس.
لقّب بالسُدّي ، لأنه كان تاجراً ، يبيع في سُدّة الجامع – يعني بابه – الخُمُر ( جمع خِمار).
قال يحيى بن سعيد القطان : لا بأس به ، ما سمعت أحداً يذكره إلا بخير ، وما تركه أحد.
أخرج له مسلم في صحيحه ، وأصحاب السنن الأربعة.
وقد رُمي بالتشيع.
مات سنة 127
قال الحافظ أبو جعفر العُقَيْلِيّ : حدثنا جعفر بن محمد قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن يعقوب قال : سمعت علي بن الحسين بن واقد يحدث عن أبيه قال : قدمت الكوفة فأتيت السُدي ، فسألته عن تفسير آية من كتاب الله فحدثني بها ، فلم أتم مجلسي حتى سمعته يشتم أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما ، فلم أعد إليه. 
قال الإمام الذهبي في الميزان : رمي السُّدي بالتشيع .
وكذلك قال الحافظ في التقريب : رمي بالتشيع.
قال ابن خَلْفُوْن : إن صحَّ ما ذكره عنه الحسين ، فلا ينبغي لأحد عندي اخراج حديثه .
قلتُ ( محمود ) : 
هذه مسألة مُشكلة ، وللعلماء فيها مذاهب ، وقد رأيت الإمام الذهبي حرّر هذه المسألة جيداً ، فقال رحمه الله تعالى :
مسألة كبيرة ، وهي : القدري والمعتزلي والجهمي والرافضي ، إذا علم صدقه في الحديث وتقواه ، ولم يكن داعياً إلى بدعته ، فالذي عليه أكثر العلماء قبول روايته ، والعمل بحديثه ، وتردّدوا في الداعية ، هل يؤخذ عنه ؟ فذهب كثير من الحفاظ إلى تجنب حديثه ، وهجرانه ، وقال بعضهم : إذا علمنا صدقه ، وكان داعية ، ووجدنا عنده سنة تفرد بها ، فكيف يسوغ لنا ترك تلك السنة ؟ فجميع تصرفات أئمة الحديث تؤذن بأن المبتدع إذا لم تُبِح بدعتُه خروجه من دائرة الإسلام ، ولم تبح دمه ، فإن قبول ما رواه سائغ.
وهذه المسألة لم تتبرهن لي كما ينبغي ، والذي اتضح لي منها أن من دخل في بدعة ، ولم يعد من رؤوسها ، ولا أمعن فيها ، يقبل حديثه.سير أعلام النبلاء 7/154

غريب الحديث لابن سلام 1/51 ، الضعفاء الكبير للعقيلي 1/8 الثقات 8/460 ، الأنساب للسمعاني 3/238 ، سير النبلاء 5/264 ، ميزان الاعتدال 1/237 ، الوافي بالوفيات3 /219 ، تهذيب الكمال 3/132 ، ، إكمال تهذيب الكمال 2/189مغلطاي ، الأعلام 1/317 


2.ابن بنت السُدّي
وقيل ابن أخته.
أبو محمد إسماعيل بن موسى الفزاري الكوفي.
وقد جزم البخاري ومسلم في الكنى وابن سعد والنسائي وغيرهم بأنه ابن بنت السدي.
لكن قال أبو حاتم : سألته عن قرابته من السدي ، فأنكر أن يكون ابن ابنته ، وإذا قرابته منه بعيدة. 
قال الذهبي في السير معلّقاً على هذا الاختلاف : فهذه رواية ثابتة تدفع أنه ابن ابنة السدي ، لكنه شيء غلب عليه.
روى له : أبو داود ، والترمذي ، وابن ماجة.
قال ابن عَدِيّ : سمعت عبدان الأهوازي يقول : سمعت أبا بكر بن أبي شيبة أو هَنَّاد بن السَّرِيّ : أنكر علينا ذهابنا إلى إسماعيل هذا ، وقال : إيش عملتم عند ذاك الفاسق الذي يشتم السلف..
وإنما أنكروا عليه الغلو في التشيع ، وأمّا في الرواية ، فقد احتمله الناس ، وروَوا عنه.
قال الحافظ في التقريب : رُمي بالرفض.
مات وهو من أبناء التسعين ، سنة 245
الجرح والتعديل 2/196 ، الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال 1/325 ، الميزان 1/251 ، سير النبلاء 11/176 ، تهذيب التهذيب 3/329


3.الصغير 
محمد بن مروان بن عبد الله بن إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن السُدّي الكوفي.
يروي عن سليمان الأعمش وعبيد الله بن عمر وعمرو بن ميمون بن مهران ومحمد بن السائب الكلبي صاحب التفسير.
وهو ضعيف ، متهم بالوضع ، قال عنه أبو حاتم الرازي : ذاهب الحديث ، متروك الحديث ، لا يكتب حديثه البتة . وقال صالح بن محمد جزرة : كان ضعيفاً ، وكان يضع الحديث.
يروي في التفسير عن ابن عباس .
قال السيوطي في التدريب : أوهى أسانيد ابن عباس مطلقاً : السُدّي الصغير محمد بن مروان عن الكلبي عن أبي صالح عنه . قال شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر : هذه سلسلة الكذب لا سلسلة الذهب.
توفي سنة 189
الضعفاء الكبير للعقيلي 4/136 ، تاريخ بغداد 3/291 ، تهذيب الكمال 26/392 ، الأنساب للسمعاني 3/239 ، ميزان الاعتدال 4/32 ، تدريب الراوي 181.

قلت (محمود) : وقع بعض الأفاضل هنا في وهم ، فنسب السُدي الصغير للرفض. 
ففي (مختصر التحفة الإثني عشرية ص32): فالكبير من ثقات أهل السنة، والصغير من الكذابين وهو رافضي غالٍ.
وقد وقع في نفس هذا الوهم بعض من نقل عن هذا الكتاب.
وبعد البحث لم أجد من علماء الرجال من نسب الصغير للتشيع أو الرفض.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## مجد الغد

اخي الفاضل الكريم السدي شيعي ولايؤخذ منه الحديث

----------


## مجد الغد

إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمان السدي الكبير، الكوفي مولى بني هاشم. شيعي شتّام يطعن بأبي بكر وعمر. وهو غير محمد بن مروان السدي الصغير، الرافضي الكذاب.
اختلف عليه علماء الحديث: فمنهم من وثقه، ومنهم من كذبه، والأكثرون على ضعفه. ومثل هذا لا ينبغي أخذ الحديث عنه. ولكن قد نأخذ عنه التفسير اللغوي استئناساً فقط، ولا نجعله حجة في دين الله.
أثنى على تفسيره بعض السلف كإبراهيم النخعي والعجلي، وذمه بعضهم أيضاً. قال صالح بن مسلم: مررت مع الشعبي على السدي وحوله شباب يفسر لهم القرآن، فقام عليه الشعبي فقال: «ويحاًَ للآخر، لو كنت نشواناً يُضرَبُ على أستك بالطبل خيراً لك مما أنت فيه». قال عبد الله بن حبيب بن أبي ثابت: سمعت الشعبي، وقيل له إن إسماعيل السدي قد أعطي حظـاً من علم القرآن، فقال: «قد أعطي حظـاً من جهلٍ بالقرآن». قلت: تفسيره إجمالاً جيد، إلا أن فيه أمور باطلة أنكرها الشعبي وغيره. و عامر الشعبي من كبار أئمة العراق في عصره، ومن علماء التفسير، وقد أدرك 500 صحابياً، لكنه نادراً ما يحدث بالتفسير تورعاً. قال ابن عطية: «كان جلة من السلف الصالح كسعيد بن المسيب وعامر الشعبي وغيرهما، يعظمون القرآن ويتوقفون عنه تورعاً واحتياطاً لأنفسهم، مع إدراكهم وتقدمهم». قال الشعبي: «والله ما من آية إلا وقد سألت عنها ولكنها الرواية عن الله». ومع ذلك فله تفسيرٌ يسيرٌ حسنٌ، وأجودُ تفسيره: ما يعتمد فيه على أشعار العرب، فقد كان أحفظ التابعين للشعر. قال الطريفي: «وكثرةُ الأثر المروي عن العالم لا تعني تميزه عن المُقِلِّ، وقد يشتهر عالم عند الناس في باب، ولا يشتهر آخر، فيظنُّ أن شهرتَه وكثرةَ قوله تُقدِّمه على غيره. ومن ذلك قول الشعبي لإبراهيم النخعي: "إني أفقه منك حياً، وأنت أفقه مِني ميتاً، وذاك أن لك أصحاباً يلزمونك، فيُحْيُون علمك"». وأنا أذكر هذا كله لأن قوماً ظنوا السدي المبتدع أعلم من إمام العراق الشعبي بسبب كثرة أقواله في التفسير! فسبحان الله، أين الثرى من الثريا؟
وروى العقيلي في الضعفاء (1|87) عن أحمد بن محمد قال: قلت لأبي عبد الله (أحمد بن حنبل): «السدي كيف هو؟». قال: «أخبرك أن حديثه لمقارب وأنه لحسن الحديث. إلا أن هذا التفسير الذي يجيء به أسباط عنه...» فجعل يستعظمه. قلت: «ذاك إنما يرجع إلى قول السدي؟». فقال: «من أين، وقد جعل له أسانيد؟ ما أدري ما ذاك». وقال الطبري: «لا يحتج بحديثه». قلت ليته إذاً لم يحشو تفسيره بكلام السدي، إذ لعله أخرج له أكثر من أي شخص آخر!
وكان السدي الكبير رافضياً يشتم أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، ويشرب النبيذ ويكذب في الحديث. وإجمالاً فالسدي الكبير أثنى على عدالته القطان والنسائي وابن عدي وأحمد (في رواية). وجرحه أحمد (في رواية) وابن معين وأبو حاتم وأبو زرعة والشعبي وابن مهدي والعقيلي والساجي والطبري وشعبة. واتهمه بالكذب الحافظ السعدي وليث بن أبي سليم (وهو من أئمة السنة وإن كان حفظه ضعيفاً) والمعتمد بن سليمان. قال ليث: «كان بالكوفة كذّابـان، فمات أحدهما: السـدّي والكلبي». وقال حسين بن واقد المروزي (قاضي فاضل): «قدمت الكوفة فأتيت السدي فسألته عن تفسير آية من كتاب الله، فحدثني بها. فلم أتم مجلسي، حتى سمعته يشتم أبا بكر وعمر –رضي الله عنهما–، فلم أعد إليه». وقال عنه الجوزجاني: «كذاب شتام». وقال العقيلي: «ضعيف، و كان يتناول الشيخين».
لكن السدي على كذبه وضلاله، كان رجلاً فصيحاً من العرب. وكان تفسيره اللغوي للقرآن موافقاً للغة العرب، فلذلك أثنوا عليه (كما أثنوا على تفسير مقاتل رغم أنه كذاب ضال)، لكنهم عابوا عليه أنه يضع لآرائه أسانيداً. وحكى الساجي عن أحمد قوله فيه: «إنه ليُحسن الحديث، إلا أن هذا التفسير الذي يجيء به قد جعل له إسناداً واستكلفه». فثبت أن ما ينسبه لابن عباس وابن مسعود وغيرهم لا يصح، وإن كان معناه إجمالاً صحيح، لموافقته للغة العرب. وقد أشار البيهقي إلى هذا الملحظ فقال في "دلائل النبوة" (1|37): «وإنما تساهلوا في أخذ التفسير عنهم لأن ما فسروا به ألفاظه، تشهد لهم به لغات العرب. وإنما عملهم في ذلك الجمع والتقريب فقط».
هذا وقد فَهِم بعض المحققين مثل ابن تيمية وأحمد شاكر، مقولة الإمام أحمد "هذا التفسير الذي يجيء به قد جعل له إسناداً واستكلفه"، بأن يخلط الأسانيد بعضها ببعض دون تمييز. فما نقله عن مرة عن ابن مسعود، قد يكون في الحقيقة عن أبي صالح الكذاب عن ابن عباس. قال الإمام ابن تيمية في "تفسير آيات أشكلت" (1|167): «وقد ذَكَر في أول تفسيره أنه أخذه عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح، عن ابن عباس. وعن مرة الهمداني عن ابن مسعود. وعن ناس من أصحاب رسول الله r. لكن هو ينقله بلفظه، ويخلط الروايات بعضها ببعض. وقد يكون فيها المرسل، والمسند، ولا يميز بينها». وهذا يؤدي إلى نتيجة حتمية وهي أن تفسير السدي لا يعتبر حجة، لأن في مشايخه من يكذب (هذا عدا عن كذبه هو).
والسُّدي أكثر التابعين بإطلاق حكاية للإسرائيليات، بل فاق الإخباريين عن بني إسرائيل؛ ككعب الأحبار ووهب بن منبه وأمثالهم. وهو يفرط من دعاوى النسخ، وعامتها كذب. ويدعي النقل عن ناس من الصحابة مع أنه لم يلق منهم إلا أنس بن مالك. ورواية ابن أبي حاتم عن السدي نادرة جداً (هي من طريق عامر بن الفرات عن أسباط)، وتجنب الحاكم (رغم تساهله) أن يخرج له عن أبي صالح وعن أبي مالك (وهو أكثر تفسيره المُسنَد).

طرق الرواية عنه:
- أكثر ما يروى عن السدي من طريق: عمرو بن حماد بن طلحة القناد (صدوق رافضي) عن أسباط بن نصر الهمداني الكوفي (ضعيف) عن السدي. وهذا طريق ضعيف لا حجة فيه. ومما يُؤسف إليه أن ابن كثير مكثرٌ جداً لما يرويه في تفسيره من هذا الطريق. بل هذه الإسناد قال عنه أحمد شاكر (1|156): «هذا الإسناد من أكثر الأسانيد دوراناً في تفسير الطبري، إن لم يكن أكثرها. فلا يكاد يخلو تفسير آية من رواية بهذا الإسناد». أقول: وقد مال الطبري نفسه إلى ضعفه فقال في تفسيره (1|156): «وقد ذكرنا الخبر عن ابن مسعود وابن عباس (بهذا الإسناد)... فإن كان ذلك صحيحاً، ولست أعلمه صحيحاً، إذ كنت بإسناده مرتاباً». فعلق أحمد شاكر على هذا بقوله: «وهو (أي الطبري) مع ارتيابه (بإسناد السدي) قد أكثر من الرواية به. ولكنه لم يجعلها حجةً قط».
- طريق أحمد بن المفضل (شيعي ليّن) عن أسباط عن السدي.
يُذكر أن عامة رواية السدي هي عن مُرَّة (ثقة، لكن السدي كذاب) عن ابن مسعود، وعن أبي مالك و أبي صالح (باذان مولى أم هانئ، متروك اتهموه بالكذب، واعترف بذلك، ولم يسمع من ابن عباس) عن ابن عباس. والكذب ثابت عن أبي صالح، وقد قال ابن عدي عنه: «لم أعلم أحداً من المتقدمين رضيه»، فهذا إجماع على ضعفه. وقد تركه ابن مهدي، ونهى مجاهد (وهو أعلم الناس بابن عباس) عن تفسيره، مما يدلك على سوءه. والحق أنه لم تكن له معرفة بالتفسير. وكان الشعبي يأخذ بأذنه ويهزها ويقول: «ويحك! تفسر القرآن، وأنت لا تحسن تقرأ؟!». وضعّف تفسيره مغيرة كذلك، وتَعجّب ممن يروي عنه. ورماه بالكذب النسائي والجوزقاني والأزدي. وقال حبيب بن أبي ثابت: «كنا نسمي أبا صالح "دروع زن"، أي: كذاباً يكذب». وهو في كل الأحوال لم يسمع من ابن عباس، كما نص ابن حبان. ونقل سفيان عن الكلبي اعتراف أبي صالح له بأنه كذاب، وسفيان إمام قد صرح بأنه يميز بين صدق الكلبي وكذبه. والحقيقة أن باذان متفق على ضعفه، وما وثقه إلا العجلي المعروف بتساهله.

----------


## محمود عليوات

أخي الكريم ... 
قد أخرج له مسلم في صحيحه ، وأصحاب السنن الأربعة.
وأنا لم أقل أنه يحتج به .
وقد نقلت في ترجمته كلام الإمام الذهبي في السير في رواية المبتدع.

وفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## الحفيشي

> شيعي ولايؤخذ منه الحديث


ويحك بهذة الطريقة ستخرب الكتب إنما الأمر على تفصيل معروف عند أهل الحديث

----------


## مجد الغد

> أخي الكريم ... 
> قد أخرج له مسلم في صحيحه ، وأصحاب السنن الأربعة.
> وأنا لم أقل أنه يحتج به .
> وقد نقلت في ترجمته كلام الإمام الذهبي في السير في رواية المبتدع.
> 
> وفقك ربي لكل خير


اللهم آمين ولك المثل 

انا وضحت لك بمااعلمه سدد الله خطاك 
وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك ووضعت لك 
مايثبت الموضوع 
وليس للطعن في الاخرين لكن لكي تتضح الامورلنا جميعا
واشكرلك ذوقك الراق 
اختك مجد الغد

----------


## مجد الغد

> ويحك بهذة الطريقة ستخرب الكتب إنما الأمر على تفصيل معروف عند أهل الحديث


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كلنا تلاميذ في مدرسة الحق 
اتمني ان توضح لي الامراذا امكن
مع التقديروالاحترا  م
اختك مجد الغد

----------

